# biking between Eugene and Roseburg OR



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Have a friend who lives in Roseburg OR. I live in Seattle and want to go for a ride with him. 
Looks like I can take the Amtrak train from Seattle to Eugene, then I have a 60 mile bike ride to get to Roseburg. Anybody know of any good bike routes between those two cities?
Note this is a cross post from the commuting section also


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

Try contacting the Greater Eugene Area Riders Club... Someone should be able to help with your route selection.

[email protected]


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Excellent idea, thanks!


Mailmover said:


> Try contacting the Greater Eugene Area Riders Club... Someone should be able to help with your route selection.


----------

